# صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007



## mrmr120 (18 يوليو 2007)

*فاز هذا الطفل بجائزة أجمل طفل في العالم لسنة 2007 التي أقيمت مؤخرا في أستراليا وهو باكستاني الجنسيه وعمره سنه و 9 أشهر وقد أختير هذا الطفل من بين مئات الاطفال . 
*












بسم الصليب 
كلة يرشم الصليب ياجماعة​


----------



## crazy_girl (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

باسم الصليب ايه ده كله ده
حرام عليكي عقدتيني
حسستينى انى لما ببص على نفسي فى المرايا بشوف قرد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mrmr120 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

ههههههههههههههه
يخرب عقلك ياكريزى 
ايوة كلنا نبوص فى المرايا نلاقى 
خلقة استغفر الله العظيم 
جنب القمر دة
مرسى ياعسل لمرورك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

بسم الصليب
مين القمر دا
ربنا يحميه ويحافظ عليه

++++++++++++++++​


----------



## mrmr120 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

دة اجمل طفل فى العالم 
عقبالك كدة لما تجيبى زية 
ياقمر​


----------



## جاسى (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

*ودانه مش حلوه
ههههههههههههههههه
يارب اجيب زيه بس تكون ودانه حلوه مش عارفه هيجى منين الشكل ده بس اهو يمكن  المتعوس يبقى امور كده ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مرمورا 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

 الجمال جمال القلب وليس الشكل سلام المسيح لكى


----------



## mrmr120 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*



جاسى قال:


> *ودانه مش حلوه​*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *يارب اجيب زيه بس تكون ودانه حلوه مش عارفه هيجى منين الشكل ده بس اهو يمكن المتعوس يبقى امور كده ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى يا مرمورا *
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه
يخرب عقلك يابت ياجاسى 
المتعوس يبقى امور
هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يديكى احلى من دة​


----------



## mrmr120 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*



marounandrew قال:


> الجمال جمال القلب وليس الشكل سلام المسيح لكى


 

مرسى اوى اوى 
والجمال جمال الروح والقلب​


----------



## جاسى (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

*يارب ياختى يارب
يسمع من بؤقك ربنا يارب يكون باب السما مفنوح
هههههههههههههههههههههه

اكيد يا marounandrew  الجمال جمال القلب  والروح طبعا​*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

*مفيش صورة لمامته ؟ *

*بالمرة بقي *


----------



## mrmr120 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*



جاسى قال:


> *يارب ياختى يارب​*
> *يسمع من بؤقك ربنا يارب يكون باب السما مفنوح*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *اكيد يا marounandrew الجمال جمال القلب والروح طبعا *​


 

باب السما مفتوحة 
ادعى زى مانتى عايزة 
وابقى قابلينى لو حد سمعك 
هههههههههه​


----------



## mrmr120 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*



Yes_Or_No قال:


> *مفيش صورة لمامته ؟ *
> 
> *بالمرة بقي *


 

ونتا مالك ومال مامتة 
على فكرة بقى مامتة وحشة اوى اوى اوى ​


----------



## جاسى (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

*ههههههههه
ماشى يا مرمر
وبعدين ايه الحقد ده مين قالك ان مامته وحشه يا سبحان الله امل الخلقه ديه جات منين​*


----------



## mrmr120 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*



جاسى قال:


> *ههههههههه​*
> 
> *ماشى يا مرمر*​
> *وبعدين ايه الحقد ده مين قالك ان مامته وحشه يا سبحان الله امل الخلقه ديه جات منين*​


 

جت شيطانى​


----------



## جاسى (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

*شيطاااااااااااااانى ااااااااهاااااااااااااااا طااااااااااايب​*


----------



## nana25 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

بصى يا مرمر انا بصيت فى المرايا قرفت قوى قوى قوى واغمن عليا على طول

ولما فوقت لقيت حيوان سلابنطح واقف قدامى فى المرايا راح اغمن عليا تانى

وما ادراكى باللى حصلى من ساعة لما شوفت الواد ده وشوفت نفسى بعد كده 

مع انه شعره مش حلو الكوافير بتاعه مش عمله شعره بالفير يا دوب استكفى بالسشوار بخل بقى ... بس الرطوبه انتى عارفاها وقفتله شعره ومن ساعتها معرفش ينام تانى هههههههههه

كفايه عليكم كده النهارده هبقى اكمل بكره​


----------



## mrmr120 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

ههههههههههه
يانانا دة شعرة طبيعى 
على فكرة كل البكستنين شعرهم حلو وتقيل​


----------



## twety (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

عينى عليك باردة ياواد ياصغنن انت
عسل  والنعمه
يلا بقى ربنا يوعدنا
بس بجد شبهى وانا ضغنتزته
بس هو عينه ملونه وانا لا
ده الفق بس
ههههههههههههههههههه

بجد بسم الصليب عليييييييييييه
قمر وبدر منوووووور


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

بسم الصليب اية الجمال دا​


----------



## mrmr120 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

يلا ياجماعة حد يتشطر 
ويجيب بيبى زى دة 
علشان نحطة فى المتحف​


----------



## tina_tina (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

جميل اوى
ربنا يحميه
وشكرا على تعبك


----------



## ميرنا (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

بسم الصليب عليه بجد شكلة زى القمر ​


----------



## BITAR (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*



crazy_girl قال:


> باسم الصليب ايه ده كله ده
> حرام عليكي عقدتيني
> حسستينى انى لما ببص على نفسي فى المرايا بشوف قرد
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*حمدالله على السلامه *
*انا مش شايف جديد فى كدة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## BITAR (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

بسم الصليب عليه 
يستاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهل​تحياتى​


----------



## أبو الـبراء (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

تبارك الخلاق بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

حلو اوى يا مرمر 
بس المشكلة انى شوفت صورة الولد دا فى منتدى تانى وكان اجمل ولد عام 2006 
معقولة هو الوحيد اللى كسبها فى السنتين ورا بعض 
بس هو فعلا امور 
ربنا يبارككى يا مرمر على الموضوع الجميل دا وتسلم ايدكى يا باشا


----------



## ارووجة (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

بسم الصليب عليه
بجنن  عيونة حلوووة كتيررررر
الله يحميه 

بس انا بعيني كل الاطفال حلوووووين ومافي احلى منهم
اموووووووووووووووووووووت فيهم


ميرسي عالصور الحلوة حبيبتي


----------



## mrmr120 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

مرسى لكو ياشباب 
ممكن يا لف يكون اخدهم السنتين 
مش عارفة​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

ايه الجمال ده المفروض كنتي تحطي الصور في اطار ازرق يا مرمر

المنتدي ماليان بنات عينها مقورة 

و ربنا قادر علي كل شئ :t33:


----------



## Treza (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

علي فكره أحلي حاجة فيه هيا عيونه الزرقا الجميلة دي
بسم الصليب عليه


----------



## استير (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

بسم الصليب علية بجد زى القمر 
بسى محدشى يبصى يا بنات 
مفيشى بنت مصرية ممكن تجيب الجمال دا 
لان مفيشى ولاد ممصرى امور كدة 
و المشكلة ان الولاد بتوبقا شبها الاب 
يعنى انسو و متحسروشى نفسوكم 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
ايوووووووووووووووووووووووووو
دة تحفة انا مش هطمع فى شكلة عشان انا سمرا يعنى مستحيل يجى ابيض كدة كفاية اوى بس ربنا يدينى البراءة والقبول اللى فى وشة ويخلية لى ممتة وى باباة
__________________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## mrmr120 (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*



استير قال:


> بسم الصليب علية بجد زى القمر
> 
> بسى محدشى يبصى يا بنات
> مفيشى بنت مصرية ممكن تجيب الجمال دا
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههه
هوة دة الى كنت عايزة اقولة 
بس برضو ممكن البيبى يطلع قمور 
لية لاء كل حاجة بايد ربنا 
ومرسى ليكو كلكم وربنا يوعدكم بواد زى دة ومحدش يياس​


----------



## jojo_josiph (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

لا بصراحه ولد عسوووووووول اووى وزى القمر بسم الصليب 

بس انا كنت احلى منه كده وانا صغير.... :big4:

هههههه

لا بجد عسووول اووى ميرسى جدااا يامرمر
​


----------



## mrmr120 (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

مرسى ليك انتا ياباشا​


----------



## totty (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور اجمل طفل فى العالم لسنة 2007*

يخــــــــــــــــــراشى

عسول اووووى

بس مش عارفه ليه حاسه انه كبير

بس قمر برضه

ميرسى يا مرمر​


----------

